# How much does it cost to geld a stallion?



## vikkibeth (29 August 2011)

Looking to buy a lovely ride and drive stallion and am just wondering how much it would cost to get him gelded and a bit more about care and length of time off riding as always have had gelded horses?


----------



## smellsofhorse (29 August 2011)

Think its around £250 to geld a horse.
The wound needs to be kept clean, antisptic spray or cream and the horse nees to move a round to stop it swelling, ideally out in the field but not charging around!


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 August 2011)

Cost depends on individual vets, whether they're done standing or knocked out, whether in your field or the hospital, and size (quantity of drugs needed.)  

I get mine done in the field, knocked out, and itcosts between £120 and £200 - the smaller amount for aweanling/yearling - the latter for a 17hh 6yo.

They rarely need much by wayof after-care - turned out in CLEAN field - maybe a bit of cold hosing of the area if they swell up.

My 6 year old had never covered a mare but was very aware he WAS a stallion.  I still (3months on) treat him as one because although he has settled a lot, he still THINKS he is a stallion.  So he has individual turnout.  Much depends on whether he has been used as a stallion - and if he was a well mannered stallion.  A stallion who has been used - or who was not very well-disciplined as a stallion, will take MUCH longer before he can be treated as a gelding - maybe a year or more!


----------



## vikkibeth (29 August 2011)

Thank you, he does seem fairly laid back, but they do keep him stabled due to there being many mares around so not sure how "stallion like" he is.


----------



## WeLoveShowCobs (29 August 2011)

my TB stallion was gelded when he was 5, it was £450 with stable at horsepital for 3 days and all his medication they prefer to be able to keep a eye on them overnight because its a bigger operation even if they hadnt coverd anything.


----------



## neeny5 (29 August 2011)

my 2yo 14hh colt cost me 300 and that was me taking him to the vets (weather to crap to do in field)


----------



## TelH (29 August 2011)

I had my colt done in February this year, he was only 5 1/2 months old. He's just a tiddler, going to make 12hh max. I had him gelded and microchipped at the same time and the total was a bit under £200.


----------



## bugbee717 (29 August 2011)

Had my 4 done at towcester always ga, cost between 280 and 380, I don't think I would have them done standing at the yard tbh a twenty min  drive to the vets is worth it.


----------



## bugbee717 (29 August 2011)

Did you ever find a field.


----------



## Magicmadge (30 August 2011)

I had my 2 year old shetland done in April this year. We took him to the vet, he was done standing. He had 2 lots of sedation (he's got lots of attitude) total cost £150 pounds which i thought was very reasonable. He dripped watery blood on and off for a week, one side was more swollen than the other, he was out as long as possible during the day and in at night we had no problems at all. He was a very naughty colt and went through post aand rail to get in with my mares. He is now turned out with a mare although still a bit sexy at times he is a million times better than before.


----------



## vikkibeth (30 August 2011)

bugbee717 said:



			Did you ever find a field.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thank you moved in a few weeks ago, just in the next village from my sons school and only 10 mins away! Its going to save so much time and money!


----------

